# Sobbing in my beer



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

TWICE now, a suspected navy sub has broke me off. This time I got it to slow down at least after we went back and forth for awhile. Here's what I was working with : 30# Sufix 832 tied with a uni-knot that I also superglued to a steel 60# leader , a #4 circle hook with a half of a bluefish (6-7 inch piece) as bait and a 2 ounce weight. The hits both came just after sunset.Whatever it is keeps almost spooling me then POP, my line is breaking somewhere just before my knot


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

You need a shock leader in the mix. I'd go from steel to 10-20' of mono, maybe 60-80lb to act as a shock leader. Also, how long is your steel leader? Any signs of abrasion on the braid where it breaks?


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I make my leaders around 18-24 inches because my target fish is actually blacktip. And a mono shock leader, damn why didn't I think of that :/


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Mike, if your target fish is blacktip, I'd honestly bump up to some heavier gear. But if you'd like to stick with lighter casted gear, use an FG Knot or an Albright to tie 8'-10' of 60 or 80 lb. mono to your braid, then tie your steel to the mono shock leader. It won't cast particularly well, but you'll have a much better chance of landing one of those blacktips.


----------



## BamaMike (Apr 30, 2015)

Yeah, not much else i can do right now other than that. And welcome back Fish


----------

